# DIRECTV App for iPad 1.3.x: Issues/Discussion only (No Jailbreak Talk)



## Stuart Sweet

This is the official thread for issues and discussion of iPad App 1.3.x.

Please refrain from discussing philosophical issues, for example anything having to do with jailbreaking.

Keeping this thread on topic will help the developers improve the product.

DIRECTV App for iPad Walkthough


----------



## lparsons21

I've thoroughly tested this app with my network and iPad 1. Great!! It has worked nearly perfect every time I use it. 

for info, my network is all wireless 802.11n and my internet speed is 12Mbit...


----------



## mjwagner

Updated the app to 1.3.1 yesterday. No problems with the update itself.

Really nice job on the live TV streaming! 

The following bugs/issues have still not been corrected (can we PLEASE fix #2):

Does not take advantage of iOS multitasking (starts from scratch whenever you leave the app and then return).
No way to dismiss the detail dialog in guide list view mode.
Data listed in the sports tab for many sports (golf and NASCAR in particular but I have honestly not checked them all) is incorrect/incomplete. Completed in particular seems to have issues.
In the movies tab, Browse Movies/What's on Now does not list all the movies currently playing "now".
Search results are inconsistent at best and just wrong many times.

Some of these problems are clearly issues with the back end data feeds and not the app itself but it still causes the app to be less than functional.


----------



## tivoboy

App sure works nicely and the quality is great. Great little option for a second tv in the weight room.


----------



## lucky13

I was excited to see the new version.
But after playing with it a little bit yesterday, I realized that the live streaming is not something I will make much use of.

I rarely watch anything in real time. Even sporting events, I mostly watch 30 or 60 minutes or more into the game, and 30Skip through commercials, timeouts, catcher's visits to the mound and icing calls.

The broadcasts I do watch live are mostly local news, and the local channels aren't streaming yet.

Don't get me wrong--I think this is a great addition to the growing supply of DirecTV features and toys. It's just not filling a useful role for me, at this point.

Now, add all the "channels I get" and all the recordings on my various Playlists, and the feature would be a gem.


----------



## KenW

I had mentioned earlier that I was having trouble with the app when I was not on my home network. Everything seems to be working fine today. Must have been some install glitch, or first day stress to the DirecTV servers.


----------



## markrogo

Since the other thread is closed, if you are having wifi vs. wired network problems, just shut off DHCP on your wireless router and plug in into the wired setup. Make it a passive AP instead of a router.

How? http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wire...onvert-a-wireless-router-into-an-access-point is one guide. There's also one specific to Netgear http://vpncasestudy.com/download/usefuldoc/how_to_access_point.pdf


----------



## willmw

KenW said:


> I had mentioned earlier that I was having trouble with the app when I was not on my home network. Everything seems to be working fine today. Must have been some install glitch, or first day stress to the DirecTV servers.


Are you saying the app works (including live streaming) when you are not on your home network?


----------



## fthomasr

Love the app. 

But, the volume is too low! I have the volume all the way up and with it right in front of me I can't here it if there is any kind of ambient noise around. Kitchen at dinner? Nope. Inches from my plate, propped up right in front of me I can't hear it.


----------



## Garry

willmw said:


> Are you saying the app works (including live streaming) when you are not on your home network?


Believe it's a matter of having two networks at home.

Wish it did work away from home. Maybe some day.


----------



## woj027

I'm still banging my drum. 

Where is the love for OS X?


----------



## KenW

willmw said:


> Are you saying the app works (including live streaming) when you are not on your home network?


The app works, streaming does not. I use it when I travel to add shows to be recorded. I hear about things that sound interesting while I'm at work.

When I first installed, it was hanging on every screen.


----------



## todd.scallions

KenW said:


> The app works, streaming does not. I use it when I travel to add shows to be recorded. I hear about things that sound interesting while I'm at work.
> 
> When I first installed, it was hanging on every screen.


I know what you are talking about. I opened up the app to check the Guide to see when something was coming on and the app just hung on the first screen. It seems as if it is trying to connect to the receiver (which isn't going to happen at work) and there is no time out built in. It just sits there looking for them.

This was NOT an issue before the latest update as it would eventually time out and state that it could not locate my receivers.


----------



## poppo

todd.scallions said:


> I know what you are talking about. I opened up the app to check the Guide to see when something was coming on and the app just hung on the first screen. It seems as if it is trying to connect to the receiver (which isn't going to happen at work) and there is no time out built in. It just sits there looking for them.
> 
> This was NOT an issue before the latest update as it would eventually time out and state that it could not locate my receivers.


It still times out in about 15 seconds for me.


----------



## TBlazer07

What prevents the LIL's from being available? I mean this is neat, and works great, but 80% of what we watch are LIL's.

I assume it is the networks restricting it but why does it matter if you watch their programming live on your TV set or live while sitting on the throne?

You can't leave the house with it so I don't understand the restriction.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think that it has more to do with signing or modifying the contracts for thousands of local stations for carriage. That's a lot of time.


----------



## Beerstalker

It would take a lot of servers for DirecTV to be able to provide each local channel to their respective customers. And I don't think the local affiliates would care too much for you being able to stream the DNS stations. I don't know if we will ever see ABC, CBS, NBC, or Fox included in this.


----------



## mreposter

Don't know if this was mentioned in the earlier thread, but the new Bloomberg iPad app also streams a live version of their channel, and you can watch it everywhere - you don't have to be on your home network connected to your DVR. Video quality is quite good.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes, CNN also streams live through their app. I know that it would be great to have the intra-LAN restriction lifted, and it's not completely off the table... but there's a lot of discussion that would need to be had first.


----------



## TBlazer07

Beerstalker said:


> It would take a lot of servers for DirecTV to be able to provide each local channel to their respective customers. And I don't think the local affiliates would care too much for you being able to stream the DNS stations. I don't know if we will ever see ABC, CBS, NBC, or Fox included in this.


 I guess that makes sense when you think about it. For some reason my mind erroneously thought it came from my DirecTV connection so whatever I had on my TV I could stream. I should have known this is basically VOD but with current programming.

For me it's pretty useless as most of what we watch is LIL. It's "cool" for sure but mostly useless without LIL. Now if we could stream FROM a local playlist at least we could do the "record & watch" thing to get LIL's but if we could stream from a playlist we probably could just as easily stream from live TV.


----------



## dennisj00

I agree. With DirecTV2PC, we can quickly 'record' any channel and play it on a PC or laptop within the home network.

We just need DirecTV2iPad. It solves a couple of problems and no legal issues. (or at least same issue with DirecTV2PC)


----------



## sipester

dennisj00 said:


> I agree. With DirecTV2PC, we can quickly 'record' any channel and play it on a PC or laptop within the home network.
> 
> We just need DirecTV2iPad. It solves a couple of problems and no legal issues. (or at least same issue with DirecTV2PC)


Fully agree. They've already set the expectation this can be only be used in the home anyway, so I don't see any reason why they can't do a DirecTV2iPad app that's fully integrated with the existing Ipad app.



lucky13 said:


> I was excited to see the new version.
> But after playing with it a little bit yesterday, I realized that the live streaming is not something I will make much use of.
> 
> I rarely watch anything in real time. Even sporting events, I mostly watch 30 or 60 minutes or more into the game, and 30Skip through commercials, timeouts, catcher's visits to the mound and icing calls.
> 
> The broadcasts I do watch live are mostly local news, and the local channels aren't streaming yet.
> 
> Don't get me wrong--I think this is a great addition to the growing supply of DirecTV features and toys. It's just not filling a useful role for me, at this point.
> 
> Now, add all the "channels I get" and all the recordings on my various Playlists, and the feature would be a gem.


There's always slingbox  , but again, DirecTV2iPad is what is needed.


----------



## mreposter

Being able to watch all the programming on your account on any device and anywhere in the world would be a wonderful thing, but we all know that's a long way off.

What Directv has delivered in the last year or so - Direct2PC, Whole Home DVR and now the iPad app are terrific new options and I greatly appreciate their efforts to keep up with the latest technology trends.


----------



## markrogo

sipester said:


> Fully agree. They've already set the expectation this can be only be used in the home anyway, so I don't see any reason why they can't do a DirecTV2iPad app that's fully integrated with the existing Ipad app.


They can. It just might take some time to get it all buttoned down. And, yes, given the iPads already excellent access to guides, DVR playlists, etc. this will be pretty awesome.

I find DirecTV2PC tolerable, but rarely very awesome, since it only does a small portion of the equation.


----------



## Cobra50

I am unable to stream any live tv to my iPad while connected to my home network. I keep getting the following message: "Your home network is responding too slowly". I am able to stream hd content from Netflix without any issues, but no luck with the directv iPad app. Any ideas?


----------



## bfkidd

At first I could not get it to play sound through the speaker even though other apps worked fine.

There is an apparent bug related to the setting of the side switch. 

I changed it from rotate lock to mute then back to rotate lock and I now have sound.

In testing one time I got the network is not responding fast enough. I have everything connected to a gigabit switch with zero other traffic. The iPad was about 5 ft from the wireless AP at the time. I have never had an issue streaming from the DirectTV to PC app.


----------



## dennisj00

Is it a G or N wireless?

You might try changing the channel from the default on your router. If there are a lot of neighbors, you could be getting interference from them. G (or 2.4 GHz N) is also affected more by cordless phones and microwaves.


----------



## Camborita

Does the live streaming only work if you have a HRxx in your network? I don't have any DVR's, only an H20 and two H23's. Both H23's are in my network, but whenever I try to launch live streaming a popup comes up that says "Live streaming unavailable. An HD DVR was not found on your network."

Am I misunderstanding something? Don't see why you would have to have a DVR to use a streaming feature that pulls the programming from your local network...


----------



## Go Beavs

Camborita said:


> Does the live streaming only work if you have a HRxx in your network? I don't have any DVR's, only an H20 and two H23's. Both H23's are in my network, but whenever I try to launch live streaming a popup comes up that says "Live streaming unavailable. An HD DVR was not found on your network."
> 
> Am I misunderstanding something? Don't see why you would have to have a DVR to use a streaming feature that pulls the programming from your local network...


Yeah, you need to have an HDDVR on your network. I'm not sure the exact reason but I would guess it has something to do with the extra monthly fee you pay by having one or as an incentive to upgrade.


----------



## orgtech

Finally we can watch live tv like the cable guys have. Thanks

Now only if we could do it anywhere on the channels we subscribe to!!


----------



## cbiggers

Anyone setup a VPN server at home and setup VPN client on the iPad and tried the app? I don't see why it wouldn't work if you were using VPN over wifi. I doubt the app would even detect it. 

It should just think your on a local network. I will try it tonight and let you guys know if it works.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It doesn't work, I tried it.


----------



## leesweet

Question I've not seen addressed in either thread. What's the CC (caption) status? If there's an option for it I can't find it. And I don't know about current regs, but the upcoming 'Internet TV' CC additions to the current requirements could/should/might apply here?


----------



## Linxs

Theirs a new update for it today. But what did it do? I didn't notice anything different.


----------



## KenW

leesweet said:


> Question I've not seen addressed in either thread. What's the CC (caption) status? If there's an option for it I can't find it. And I don't know about current regs, but the upcoming 'Internet TV' CC additions to the current requirements could/should/might apply here?


No captions available. Generally they don't tell what's coming. I expect they do monitor this forum, so this is a good place to cast your vote.


----------



## willmw

I got today's update too. Not sure what was 'new' about it.


----------



## dpeters11

Don't know, but probably bug fix.


----------



## cancun64

Ok so this will only work on my home network, really do I need to watch tv on my iPad if I am home ? I am away from home currently connected via wi-fi this is when and where I would like to view live tv.
Second thing what about recorded programming on my Play List ? Again being able to view away from "home network " would be the true benifit !
Traveling on air plane ect.
Don't tell me about Sling Box either......


----------



## Stuart Sweet

cancun68, the iPad app doesn't let you view recorded programs where inside or outside your home LAN. Maybe in the future, but not now. If you want a device to do that, you need a [almost said it... instead I'll say...] nomad.


----------



## cancun64

Stuart

Yeah I get that, but isn't that what we really want from a "technology" outfit as DTV?
It's 64 not 68 
I would watch on my tv's when home not iPad. The novelty of it would wear off quickly, cool but not all that and a bad of chips barbecued !


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Well, poo. Sorry for that, didn't mean to misnumber you.

And for the record, I'm with you. I want a mobile device to give me programming outside the home. That's why I have a nomad and a [device that dares not speak its name.]


----------



## cancun64

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, poo. Sorry for that, didn't mean to misnumber you.
> 
> And for the record, I'm with you. I want a mobile device to give me programming outside the home. That's why I have a nomad and a [device that dares not speak its name.]


can you tel me about Nomad please ?
Think this and sb will be obsolete when DTV gives us what we want ?
No worries bout the number !!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Here's a little bit about it: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197046

It sits on your home LAN, pre-transcodes programs for you into a size that's appropriate for your iOS device, and then allows you to carry them around with you and watch them without any need for connectivity, for up to 30 days.


----------



## cancun64

Stuart Sweet said:


> Here's a little bit about it: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197046
> 
> It sits on your home LAN, pre-transcodes programs for you into a size that's appropriate for your iOS device, and then allows you to carry them around with you and watch them without any need for connectivity, for up to 30 days.


Thanks, as I asked before, when DTV allows us to view from our Play List on an iPad will devices like this be obsolete ?


----------



## Beerstalker

cancun64 said:


> Thanks, as I asked before, when DTV allows us to view from our Play List on an iPad will devices like this be obsolete ?


I don't know that we will ever get access to our playlist on the road. I think the live streaming like they are now starting to offer in home might eventually be allowed outside the home though.

And I don't see Nomad becoming obsolete for a long time, as there will be a lot of places without free/cheap high speed internet that be good enough for streaming.


----------



## KenW

I've also seen some hotels start to charge for streaming. I suspect this will be a trend. Email is free, but higher connection rates will cost more. 

The other thing is nomad is great on the plane, or out of the country. I'm off to India on Friday, and I expect slow Internet, and no streaming options at all.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

cancun64 said:


> Thanks, as I asked before, when DTV allows us to view from our Play List on an iPad will devices like this be obsolete ?


I don't know for sure... but there will always be a place for a device that lets you take your content with you without needing an internet connection.


----------



## dennisj00

And there are lots of places I've enjoyed the live streaming on the iPad, Kitchen, garage, deck, bedroom without turning on the big tv, watching something else while the TV is on without bothering others . . . 

And lots of places I've enjoyed Nomad programs on the iPad, waiting rooms, car maintenance, away from home for the weekend . . .haven't been on a plane since I got nomad but that would also work.

There's lots of transition going on and it will take a while for everything to fall out. I'd like streaming anywhere, I'd like a DirecTv2iPad to watch anything on my DVRs in the garage, including almost 'live' of our locals.

Sit back, enjoy what we have, hopefully in 6 months or so, things will be different.

They certainly are from 6 months ago!


----------



## cancun64

I appreciate everbodies input and opinions. 
Ok so the listed price on the DTV webiste is $149.00 for Nomad, is that what everyone is paying ?
What are the differences between this and sling box ? This seems to be proprietary to DTV, is that correct ?
I must say this is the best site for all things DTV to get informative answers !!


----------



## KenW

cancun64 said:


> I appreciate everbodies input and opinions.
> Ok so the listed price on the DTV webiste is $149.00 for Nomad, is that what everyone is paying ?
> What are the differences between this and sling box ? This seems to be proprietary to DTV, is that correct ?
> I must say this is the best site for all things DTV to get informative answers !!


I paid list price.

nomad is download of video, sling is streaming video. If you have no network or slow network, you don't want to stream. To download, you must be on your home network.

There is also an iPad client that streams, but not all channels. If you prefer streaming, Sling is more flexible. It does put you at risk for your ISP upload cap. Sling is also open to any video input, not just DTV.

nomad is DTV only.

FWIW, I have both Sling and nomad. Since I installed nomad, I've not used the Sling box.


----------



## cancun64

KenW said:


> I paid list price.
> 
> nomad is download of video, sling is streaming video. If you have no network or slow network, you don't want to stream. To download, you must be on your home network.
> 
> There is also an iPad client that streams, but not all channels. If you prefer streaming, Sling is more flexible. It does put you at risk for your ISP upload cap. Sling is also open to any video input, not just DTV.
> 
> nomad is DTV only.
> 
> FWIW, I have both Sling and nomad. Since I installed nomad, I've not used the Sling box.


Thanks, so with Nomad I have a program on my receiver that has been recorded, while I am at home I would download it to my iPad and then be able to view it anywhere(plane,train,automobile), correct ?
How large are the files(30,60 minute program) I am downloading to the pad ? Is deleting easy ?
Can I fast forward,pause etc ?
Am I missing anything else ?


----------



## cypherx

The DirecTV iPad app is frozen at some update screen. Does anyone know the ip addresses or URL the app reaches out to determine if there is an update? I would like to block these on my firewall. I do not want to update.


----------



## trh

cancun64 -- You might want to read this thread. has tons of information about the nomad *nomad thread*

You have the basics correct. Very easy to use and delete. Pause works OK; I find FF a bit clunky. You can also have up to five devices with the nomad client software -- In addition to iPad, Touch, windows laptops and iPhones right now. Android "coming soon."


----------



## Go Beavs

cypherx said:


> The DirecTV iPad app is frozen at some update screen. Does anyone know the ip addresses or URL the app reaches out to determine if there is an update? I would like to block these on my firewall. I do not want to update.


I'm not sure the app even checks for an update. AFAIK, you need to do that through the app store and update manually.

At least that's the behavior I've always seen. :shrug:


----------



## TBlazer07

Go Beavs said:


> I'm not sure the app even checks for an update. AFAIK, you need to do that through the app store and update manually.
> 
> At least that's the behavior I've always seen. :shrug:


 When you start it, and if there is an update, it automatically takes you to the download. You have no choice. Either update or it won't run at all. You can't stick with the previous version.


----------



## Go Beavs

TBlazer07 said:


> When you start it, and if there is an update, it automatically takes you to the download. You have no choice. Either update or it won't run at all. You can't stick with the previous version.


Wow, I've never seen that before. I always check for updates every morning in the app store so that may be why.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Actually, starting with version 1.3.1 there was a popup directing you to update.


----------



## inkahauts

"cypherx" said:


> The DirecTV iPad app is frozen at some update screen. Does anyone know the ip addresses or URL the app reaches out to determine if there is an update? I would like to block these on my firewall. I do not want to update.


I have to ask, why wouldn't you want to update?


----------



## TBlazer07

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually, starting with version 1.3.1 there was a popup directing you to update.


 Not only did it direct you but it wouldn't allow you to load the old version if you did not want to update.


----------



## TBlazer07

inkahauts said:


> I have to ask, why wouldn't you want to update?


 For fear that the update will kill the use of the app for those of us that have escaped prison (not allowed to use the J word). It didn't.


----------



## cypherx

inkahauts said:


> I have to ask, why wouldn't you want to update?


It's the old "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" mentality.

I updated and it still ain't broke, so there.


----------



## jwillafo

Maybe I missed something but I'd also like to be able to see the to-do list and work with series manager via the iPad app. I have 3 hddvrs and it's no joy keeping a manual spreadsheet (or going from room to room) to keep track of what's set to record when and where. If the app has this ability and I missed it perhaps someone will bring me up to speed. Otherwise I think it's a great app for what it does. Thanks


----------



## Laxguy

jwillafo said:


> Maybe I missed something but I'd also like to be able to see the to-do list and work with series manager via the iPad app. I have 3 hddvrs and it's no joy keeping a manual spreadsheet (or going from room to room) to keep track of what's set to record when and where. If the app has this ability and I missed it perhaps someone will bring me up to speed. Otherwise I think it's a great app for what it does. Thanks


No to do list at present. I am sure you'll hear a big shout when/if/as that comes.

Others have suggested ways to reduce much of the guesswork and poking about.


----------



## Laxguy

trh said:


> Use the iPhone app on your iPad. Works just fine on both iPad and iPad2.


Version 1.0.1 is, I think, now released officially for both the iPhone/iPod Touch *and* the iPad [today!]. Leastways, they both work on my phone and pad.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

The nomad App discussion is in another thread guys.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197694

I have moved the nomad related posts to the correct thread.

Mike


----------



## dualsub2006

The first day or so that I used live streaming on my iPad it was great, since then I can't watch for more than a few minutes without video freezing up, audio getting out of sync or the program backing up a bit and replaying. Sometimes, all three happen within a 30 second time period.

I know its not my iPad or my Internet connection because HBO Go or Netflix work perfectly fine on the same device as soon as I shut down D* streaming.


----------



## Go Beavs

dualsub2006 said:


> The first day or so that I used live streaming on my iPad it was great, since then I can't watch for more than a few minutes without video freezing up, audio getting out of sync or the program backing up a bit and replaying. Sometimes, all three happen within a 30 second time period.
> 
> I know its not my iPad or my Internet connection because HBO Go or Netflix work perfectly fine on the same device as soon as I shut down D* streaming.


I can report seeing similar issues last night trying to stream on my iPad. I was watchig TLC at the time around 9:00 PDT and it would stop streaming after a minute or so. I had to close the Live TV window and re-open to resume playback.

Could be heavy load on the servers... :shrug:


----------



## scottacus

I can't use live streaming even though I have HD DVRs (HR20i, to be specific).

My DVRs are connected to the app fine (on static IPs) and I can use all the other control aspects of the app successfully. (They also work correctly with all other networked services, such as on demand, MRV, etc.0 But when I try live streaming I get the error message that no HD DVRs were found.

I suspect it's because I have IP-based DirecTV service and use the "special" HR20i box. There's no technical reason this shouldn't work, it just seems that the app isn't recognizing this box as a valid HD DVR. 

Hopefully this is something that could be fixed with an update as I'd really like to use iPad streaming.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Not sure, but I think that the HR2xi isn't supported for streaming, so you're right.


----------



## inkahauts

Well it appears that I may have found the cause of my ipad app crashing all the time. To many modules. I erased about half of them, and it hasn't crashed since. I guess it was being asked to load to much info at any given time.


----------



## Go Beavs

inkahauts said:


> Well it appears that I may have found the cause of my ipad app crashing all the time. To many modules. I erased about half of them, and it hasn't crashed since. I guess it was being asked to load to much info at any given time.


I'm curious... how many did you have? I've got 13 at the moment.


----------



## Diana C

inkahauts said:


> Well it appears that I may have found the cause of my ipad app crashing all the time. To many modules. I erased about half of them, and it hasn't crashed since. I guess it was being asked to load to much info at any given time.





Go Beavs said:


> I'm curious... how many did you have? I've got 13 at the moment.


I have 82 on a 16GB iPad and have had no issues.


----------



## Laxguy

inkahauts said:


> Well it appears that I may have found the cause of my ipad app crashing all the time. To many modules. I erased about half of them, and it hasn't crashed since. I guess it was being asked to load to much info at any given time.


How many modules did you have?

And what the heck are they?  
Apps on the 'Pad? Folders in the playlist?


----------



## Go Beavs

Titan25 said:


> I have 82 on a 16GB iPad and have had no issues.


Wow, 82 modules in the home tab of the DAFI app? That's impressive!


----------



## markrogo

Go Beavs said:


> Wow, 82 modules in the home tab of the DAFI app? That's impressive!


I'm still trying to wrap my head around how scrolling 82 modules is useful or interesting. "Oh, wait, that's just 27 screens over, one sec!"


----------



## dualsub2006

"markrogo" said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around how scrolling 82 modules is useful or interesting. "Oh, wait, that's just 27 screens over, one sec!"


I have 11 and I think that is too many for me. If 82 works for someone, it works.


----------



## dennisj00

I'm not sure everyone is talking about the same 'module'??


----------



## Laxguy

dennisj00 said:


> I'm not sure everyone is talking about the same 'module'??


'Zackly why I asked what the heck they meant.....* chirp....*


----------



## whiteb

I have been directed here for answers. My iPad will not validate my HR21 receiver. It is connected to my network thru a wireless adapter.
The HR21 ip is 192.162.1.100
The iPad ip is 192.162.2.4
I have been told the two must have the same ip address. How does one do this?
I have a Belkin F5D8236 wireless router.


----------



## BudShark

There is a setting called subnet mask. Can you tell us the subnet mask?

What is your network setup that they are on 192.162.1 and 192.162.2?


----------



## whiteb

They are both 255.255.255.0
What do you mean by network setup?


----------



## scottacus

Stuart Sweet said:


> Not sure, but I think that the HR2xi isn't supported for streaming, so you're right.


Any idea why the HR20i isn't supported for streaming?

Since the stream comes from DirecTV's servers and doesn't touch the DVR itself, why should it matter that the DVR is the IPTV version? (Especially when the HR20i now has the exact same feature set as all other HR-series DVRs.)

It seems DirecTV could easily recognize the HR20i and either just forgot to do so or is choosing not to do so for whatever reason.


----------



## Go Beavs

BudShark said:


> There is a setting called subnet mask. Can you tell us the subnet mask?
> 
> What is your network setup that they are on 192.162.1 and 192.162.2?





whiteb said:


> They are both 255.255.255.0
> What do you mean by network setup?


I think *BudShark* is asking if there's any reason you are using two different subnets on your network. The iPad is on one subnet (192.168.2.x) and your HR21 is on another (192.168.1.x). Make them the same (not the same address but the same subnet, i.e., make them both 192.168.1.x) and it will should work.


----------



## whiteb

How do you do that?


----------



## Laxguy

whiteb said:


> I have been directed here for answers. My iPad will not validate my HR21 receiver. It is connected to my network thru a wireless adapter.
> The HR21 ip is 192.162.1.100
> The iPad ip is 192.162.2.4
> I have been told the two must have the same ip address. How does one do this?
> I have a Belkin F5D8236 wireless router.


Who in the world told you that?? They must *not *have the same IP address.

Does the HR21 show that it is allowing external connections? Do you have other receivers that do show up on the iPad?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Laxguy said:


> Who in the world told you that?? They must *not *have the same IP address.
> 
> Does the HR21 show that it is allowing external connections? Do you have other receivers that do show up on the iPad?


They do NOT have to have the same IP address (as obviously that isn't going to work).

What is probably happening... is that your wireless router, is setup in a "guest" mode where your wireless network is setup as it's own private network to give you just internet access (aka, it specifically blocks it from going to the rest of your home network).

And that is where the problem is.

Your iPad and DVR's need to be setup on the same subnet.
So you need to take a look at your router and check your wireless settings.


----------



## whiteb

My HR24 shows up with the red dot, haven't tried to manually validate it yet.


----------



## markrogo

dennisj00 said:


> I'm not sure everyone is talking about the same 'module'??


There is only one kind of module in the app. You start with something like 7 of them. You can keep adding them until the app says no more (not sure when that is). Having 82 of them is... a lot and would mean scrolling through 27 screens to get to the end. There are three modules per screen.


----------



## dennisj00

And I can't imagine why you'd need 82 of them unless you like to configure lots of screens and not scroll vertically, but really like to scroll horizontally??


----------



## markrogo

dennisj00 said:


> And I can't imagine why you'd need 82 of them unless you like to configure lots of screens and not scroll vertically, but really like to scroll horizontally??


Some sort of vesitbular system disorder that makes you dizzy from vertical scrolling?  (I am with you on being mystified by the 82 modules thing. It makes no sense to me at all.)


----------



## cdvorak

if I am streaming from a DVR and it is set to record 2 programs, does that mean I won't be able to stream another live feed from that DVR?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Actually the streams come from a remote server so you can absolutely stream no matter how many things are recording.


----------



## woj027

Any new hints on this or something like it coming out for a Mac? OSX?

I know there are lots of iPads out there, but there are lots of Mac households out there too wanting something like this. I'm making an assumption that most Mac households have a higher avg income or are more techno savvy, thus would be more apt to implement - much like many of the DBS Talk users here.

It's not like i have a BetaMax, or an HD DVR. I have a mainstream (yes 10-15% of the market) computer, yet am getting left behind by DirecTV. this really sucks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

"Soon"


----------



## woj027

Stuart Sweet said:


> "Soon"


we all know what "soon" means around here. :lol:

about 1:49 into the video. :hurah:


----------



## Rtm

woj027 said:


> Any new hints on this or something like it coming out for a Mac? OSX?
> 
> I know there are lots of iPads out there, but there are lots of Mac households out there too wanting something like this. I'm making an assumption that most Mac households have a higher avg income or are more techno savvy, thus would be more apt to implement - much like many of the DBS Talk users here.
> 
> It's not like i have a BetaMax, or an HD DVR. I have a mainstream (yes 10-15% of the market) computer, yet am getting left behind by DirecTV. this really sucks.


This is why people think Mac users are snobs "higher avg income...more techno savvy...[mac users] more apt to implement". I'm saying this as someone who owns a Mac and every other product Apple makes including the Time Capsule and Apple TV. But I'd have to say a lot of the people I have met that have gotten Macs are for the coolness factor and the fact that they have virtually no maintenance unlike Windows and ease of use. Also with windows having about 90%+ market share and the hardcore computer geeks that care more about function over style(opposite of Apple) I'd say Windows is more likely to get an app first. Your higher than avg income doesn't build a cause for your case either the impoverished in america even pay for cable/satellite television and use food stamps at the grocery store not to mention also have smart phones just google it.

The poor are apt to do this:
One-third have a wide-screen plasma or LCD TV.
One-fourth have a digital video recorder system, such as a TiVo.
43 percent have Internet access.
Nearly two-thirds have cable or satellite TV.
Half have a personal computer, and one in seven have two or more computers.

How are you left behind? Windows doesn't have a freaking DirecTV app besides Direct2PC which if you've used it recently it's very clunky and slow even on my pristine CAT6 network(D* receiver only cat5).

D* doesn't OWE you an APP for your Mac they never said they'd provide it, so with your "higher avg techno savvy apt" go buy an iPad and download the app to use as your remote control with streaming or buy one of the many iPhone remotes available.


----------



## dualsub2006

"woj027" said:


> I'm making an assumption that most Mac households have a higher avg income or are more techno savvy, thus would be more apt to implement


Your assumption would be wrong.

I'm an Apple guy. I have Macs, iPads and Apple TV's. I mostly love all of them, but at some point reality has to enter the equation.

You've recited the Steve Jobs marketing speak almost word for word. In fact you hit nearly all of the sales pitch points. We're smarter, more tech savvy, we're richer and we're more likely to spend. The only thing you left out was mentioning how magical the Apple devices are.

There's nothing about the Mac that makes you or me more inclined to buy anything.

A Mac version is coming, and when it does I'll buy a nomad. Until it does please, save the talk about how special your computer is and how it proves how smart you are, rich you are and savvy you are. Even us Mac users are tired of hearing about it.


----------



## Laxguy

dualsub2006 said:


> A Mac version is coming, and when it does I'll buy a nomad. Until it does please, save the talk about how special your computer is and how it proves how smart you are, rich you are and savvy you are. Even us Mac users are tired of hearing about it.


We long time Mac guys don't care about any of that, except that we get our share of good software, which is happening more and faster now than it was just a few years ago.

nomad on the Mac, iPad, droid and PCs (and, yes, iPhones, too, but for me, meh...) will be happening, uh, shortly! I bet.


----------



## Go Beavs

New version available in the app store.

Version 1.3.5, fixes issue of no sound when streaming video when mute control is on.


----------



## lucky13

Go Beavs said:


> New version available in the app store.
> 
> Version 1.3.5, fixes issue of no sound when streaming video when mute control is on.


?
Why would you want sound if you have the mute control on?


----------



## tunce

lucky13 said:


> ?
> Why would you want sound if you have the mute control on?


I'm with you on that.


----------



## cypherx

lucky13 said:


> ?
> Why would you want sound if you have the mute control on?


That's really an obfuscation for what's really fixed (something the title says not to talk about).


----------



## Go Beavs

lucky13 said:


> ?
> Why would you want sound if you have the mute control on?


Yeah, I don't know... that's just what the release notes said... :shrug:

EDIT: Ahh, seems there was a bug with the switch setting: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2888717#post2888717


----------



## Rtm

"lucky13" said:


> ?
> Why would you want sound if you have the mute control on?


Because the music app plays sound when the mute control is on as well as the Netflix app and most others


----------



## lucky13

Rtm said:


> Because the music app plays sound when the mute control is on as well as the Netflix app and most others


I know. And I've tried to mute it with the mute switch (imagine that!), and it doesn't work.

A mute switch should mute the device, regardless of the app.


----------



## Rtm

lucky13 said:


> I know. And I've tried to mute it with the mute switch (imagine that!), and it doesn't work.
> 
> A mute switch should mute the device, regardless of the app.


Androids the same way


----------



## Laxguy

lucky13 said:


> I know. And I've tried to mute it with the mute switch (imagine that!), and it doesn't work.
> 
> A mute switch should mute the device, regardless of the app.


Which mute switch?


----------



## looter

App rarely finds receivers. Pretty maddening. I was just watching something on the iPad app switched app to check my mail and now app says "No connected receivers found". iPad has Internet. Receivers have Internet. Yet they can't find find each other. Both receivers see each other with unified playlist.


----------



## lucky13

Rtm said:


> Androids the same way


I understand that it's intentional. I don't why it's intentional.



Laxguy said:


> Which mute switch?


The rectangular switch counterclockwise around the corner from the volume control.


----------



## Laxguy

lucky13 said:


> The rectangular switch counterclockwise around the corner from the volume control.


That's not the mute switch. It darkens the screen. There are three ways to mute the box: One is the switch next to the volume control, but it has to be set in Settings to Mute. An other is the volume control itself. Gets to 0 real fast. A third way is the ear buds, the switch on the right phone wire.


----------



## trh

looter said:


> App rarely finds receivers. Pretty maddening. I was just watching something on the iPad app switched app to check my mail and now app says "No connected receivers found". iPad has Internet. Receivers have Internet. Yet they can't find find each other. Both receivers see each other with unified playlist.


I've had this problem before, but it was because of the WiFi and it has impacted both this app and my nomad app. The iPad will sometimes switch to our neighbors WiFi. I've told the iPad on multiple occasions to "forget" their WiFi, but it seems whenever I get an iOS update, I have to "forget" the neighbors WiFi again. Something to check if there are other WiFi networks in your area.


----------



## trh

I noticed something last night that would be nice to get changed on the iPad app. When I went to set up a recording of a hockey game, the iPad app didn't ask me if I wanted to add 30 minutes to the recording because it was a live game (like the DVR does).


----------



## Rtm

looter said:


> App rarely finds receivers. Pretty maddening. I was just watching something on the iPad app switched app to check my mail and now app says "No connected receivers found". iPad has Internet. Receivers have Internet. Yet they can't find find each other. Both receivers see each other with unified playlist.


Mine does this all the time I just click back to the home and then open the app again and it finds them but it's super annoying.


----------



## Laxguy

looter said:


> App rarely finds receivers. Pretty maddening. I was just watching something on the iPad app switched app to check my mail and now app says "No connected receivers found". iPad has Internet. Receivers have Internet. Yet they can't find find each other. Both receivers see each other with unified playlist.


DECA or ethernet? Are the receivers set to a static IP?


----------



## lucky13

Laxguy said:


> That's not the mute switch. It darkens the screen. There are three ways to mute the box: One is the switch next to the volume control, but it has to be set in Settings to Mute. An other is the volume control itself. Gets to 0 real fast. A third way is the ear buds, the switch on the right phone wire.


I shouldn't be posting at 1 in the morning. 
Yes, the mute switch is where you described. 
Nevertheless, I don't think the apps should override the mute.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

trh said:


> I noticed something last night that would be nice to get changed on the iPad app. When I went to set up a recording of a hockey game, the iPad app didn't ask me if I wanted to add 30 minutes to the recording because it was a live game (like the DVR does).


It should be...

Try setting a recording for tonight's NFL game on NFL Network... it should prompt you to extend the recording.

This prompt is driven by a data flag provided by the content provider, so it is possible that for the recording you were trying... wasn't set correctly.


----------



## Laxguy

Earl Bonovich said:


> It should be...
> 
> Try setting a recording for tonight's NFL game on NFL Network... it should prompt you to extend the recording.
> 
> This prompt is driven by a data flag provided by the content provider, so it is possible that for the recording you were trying... wasn't set correctly.


Heh. I'd give it a 99.57% probability.....:hurah:

But my iPad asks for all shows- it brings up a dialog that allows for setting Start and End times, whether it's FB, hockey or news, etc.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Laxguy said:


> Heh. I'd give it a 99.57% probability.....:hurah:
> 
> But my iPad asks for all shows- it brings up a dialog that allows for setting Start and End times, whether it's FB, hockey or news, etc.


It shouldn't be.

The flag being checked is one denoting that the program is Live...
So for a primetime scripted show, it shouldn't be showing the alert dialog.


----------



## Laxguy

Earl Bonovich said:


> It shouldn't be.
> 
> The flag being checked is one denoting that the program is Live...
> So for a primetime scripted show, it shouldn't be showing the alert dialog.


AHA! Just checked again, and if I choose tonight's NFL game from the Guide, I get the additional dialog. If I choose it from the Sports listing page, I do not.

[Previously, I was referring to the dialog, not the additional alert for live broadcasts.]


----------



## Laxguy

lucky13 said:


> I shouldn't be posting at 1 in the morning.
> Yes, the mute switch is where you described.
> Nevertheless, I don't think the apps should override the mute.


Wouldn't disagree, yet I am not sure how that's supposed to work- I have that button set to not rotate, but just tried it for mute. It brings up the crossed out bell, so maybe it stops phone calls on the iPad. , or mutes alerts.... IAE, there are a number of other ways to mute. I generally just pause....


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think the problem comes down to the dual nature of that switch. Apple is trying to maintain both uses and still keep compatibility with apps that aren't using the switch properly. So DIRECTV has to work harder to keep as many users as possible happy.


----------



## markrogo

Earl Bonovich said:


> It should be...
> 
> Try setting a recording for tonight's NFL game on NFL Network... it should prompt you to extend the recording.
> 
> This prompt is driven by a data flag provided by the content provider, so it is possible that for the recording you were trying... wasn't set correctly.


Would be nice if the website would provide this option when setting recordings. It's the worst omission on the site.


----------



## cypherx

markrogo said:


> Would be nice if the website would provide this option when setting recordings. It's the worst omission on the site.


I dunno about worst omission.

Not being able to view the to do list and series priorities is a pretty big omission.

Though baby steps, I suppose.


----------



## trh

Earl Bonovich said:


> It should be...
> 
> Try setting a recording for tonight's NFL game on NFL Network... it should prompt you to extend the recording.
> 
> This prompt is driven by a data flag provided by the content provider, so it is possible that for the recording you were trying... wasn't set correctly.


No "Add 30 minutes to this live recording" type prompt, but I also didn't see your post until 40 minutes into the game. So I'm not sure if that made any difference.


----------



## Laxguy

trh said:


> No "Add 30 minutes to this live recording" type prompt, but I also didn't see your post until 40 minutes into the game. So I'm not sure if that made any difference.


See post 119.


----------



## cypherx

I'm trying to con the DirecTV app to "think" it's up to date for reasons we can't talk about here. Anyway no success.. get "An invalid version number detected. Please uninstall and reinstall application."

Just throwing that out there to show that this app has gotten much smarter since it's first inception. If you want to talk more about it, you know where to find me from here on out.


----------



## markrogo

cypherx said:


> I dunno about worst omission.
> 
> Not being able to view the to do list and series priorities is a pretty big omission.
> 
> Though baby steps, I suppose.


OK, fair point.. There is much missing. My point was, you can "run the guide" rather quickly but you can't add the extra time... It's a bummer and doesn't really make any sense. But it's also pretty off topic.


----------



## trh

trh said:


> When I went to set up a recording of a hockey game, the iPad app didn't ask me if I wanted to add 30 minutes to the recording because it was a live game (like the DVR does).





Earl Bonovich said:


> It should be...
> 
> Try setting a recording for tonight's NFL game on NFL Network... it should prompt you to extend the recording.





Laxguy said:


> AHA! Just checked again, and if I choose tonight's NFL game *from the Guide*, I get the additional dialog. If I choose it from the Sports listing page, I do not.
> 
> [Previously, I was referring to the dialog, not the additional alert for live broadcasts.]


"from the Guide" is the operative phrase. The add 30 minutes doesn't pop up if you set a live event to record from other modules (I was using the Live Stream section). Just set a hockey game to record tonight from the guide and it worked fine.


----------



## Laxguy

trh said:


> "from the Guide" is the operative phrase. The add 30 minutes doesn't pop up if you set a live event to record from other modules (I was using the Live Stream section). Just set a hockey game to record tonight from the guide and it worked fine.


Quite right, but it's also cool that there's a dialog in all events to lengthen the recording time. 
Now, a weird thing, re NFL game last night: In testing this, I set it to record via both methods- the sports Guide (pre-game, and of course, not streaming!)- and the regular Guide. *Nothing recorded at all..*...! Could one cancel the other?


----------



## haas

I read through all 6 pages of the thread and maybe I missed it but does any one know if there is any plans to develop this for Android? I have a Asus Transformer that I would love to user with this!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes there will be an Android app. I don't know what platforms will be supported or when it will come out.


----------



## haas

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes there will be an Android app. I don't know what platforms will be supported or when it will come out.


Thx!


----------



## KenW

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes there will be an Android app. I don't know what platforms will be supported or when it will come out.


Announced platforms are on the Directv nomad page:
http://directv.com/nomad


----------



## Go Beavs

Yup, but those are for nomad, this thread is for the DIRECTV iPad app. They aren't the same thing.


----------



## dualsub2006

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> Yes there will be an Android app.


And that would be one of the last apps I need to dump my iPad for an ICS tablet. Good news indeed.


----------



## coit

I've used the streaming a few times, and I find that the quality of the stream is not very consistent. I've watched 4 or 5 different channels, and the quality always ranges from very good to almost unwatchable at times. Other times, it pauses and then restarts from a previous spot in the stream, so I see the same part of the show several times.

Is this typical for you guys, or do I have some sort of issue? We stream Hulu and Netflix all the time, so I don't think there's a bandwidth issue on my connection.


----------



## dualsub2006

"coit" said:


> I've used the streaming a few times, and I find that the quality of the stream is not very consistent.


I had quality issues and experienced the stream backing up for the first few days after the update, but it's been great for me since.

I'm not saying that it's been perfect since then, but toiletvision has been pretty solid for me.


----------



## lovswr

dualsub2006 said:


> --SNIP=-- toiletvision has been pretty solid for me.


I had been on D* for 6 years, & then two years ago I moved, into an apartment, & was reluctant to spend the money to continue to be a D* customer. Well this app (& my general dissatisfaction with Comcast) is going to motivate me to get back to D*. Hopefully, my D* brethren, I too will be enjoying toilet bliss in a month or two :grin:


----------



## Go Beavs

DIRECTV App for iPad is updated to 1.3.6 in the app store this morning.

Improvements listed as "Stability enhancements".


----------



## coit

I got the 1.3.6 update last night, did a few quick tests. Quality was consistently better than it had been before, and one time the feed stalled out, it recovered quickly. 

Hopefully they have worked out more of the bugs...

What's the plan for channel offerings? Is there a thread discussing that?


----------



## dualsub2006

I have no way at all to quantify this, but the 1.3.6 update has really improved the stream quality for me. 

I'm not seeing the initial lower quality stream that ramps up over the first few seconds. I went from channel to channel last night, this morning I've watched Dan Patrick and NFL Total Access this morning and it's been perfect. 

I'm really happy with this app.


----------



## Go Beavs

coit said:


> I got the 1.3.6 update last night, did a few quick tests. Quality was consistently better than it had been before, and one time the feed stalled out, it recovered quickly.
> 
> Hopefully they have worked out more of the bugs...
> 
> *What's the plan for channel offerings? Is there a thread discussing that?*


There's no discussion thread about streaming channel anticipation other than this one. 

FWIW, I think there will be additional offerings in the future but I haven't read anything about that. I'm sure it will depend on current or future contract negotiations.


----------



## TBlazer07

Go Beavs said:


> DIRECTV App for iPad is updated to 1.3.6 in the app store this morning.
> 
> Improvements listed as "Stability enhancements".


 Interesting, this is the first update that didn't FORCE you to upgrade. Maybe they just forgot.


----------



## Laxguy

TBlazer07 said:


> Interesting, this is the first update that didn't FORCE you to upgrade. Maybe they just forgot.


Could you elaborate a bit on "forcing to upgrade", please? And who are "they"?


----------



## cypherx

They usually wait a day or two before displaying the non defeatable "you must update" message upon launch.


----------



## TheJackal

First thing I checked when I saw the upgrade. Old version still worked. I'm holding my breath until tomorrow.


----------



## TBlazer07

cypherx said:


> They usually wait a day or two before displaying the non defeatable "you must update" message upon launch.


I did the update and "fixed" it.


----------



## dualsub2006

"TBlazer07" said:


> I did the update and "fixed" it.


Isn't there another thread somewhere for talk like that?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Sure is... let's move on.


----------



## coit

So, I haven't been paying very close attention to this, but are they adding channels to the lineup occasionally, or is the current lineup the same as when the streaming was launched?


----------



## markrogo

coit said:


> So, I haven't been paying very close attention to this, but are they adding channels to the lineup occasionally, or is the current lineup the same as when the streaming was launched?


It hasn't change yet from what I can see, but it's also quite new.

I would hope it'll change over time. I would not expect that especially soon.

DVR playback as a client kinda like DirecTV2PC functionality would be really the killer app; it would mostly obviate the need to have these arrangements in place (and the content providers claims to need contractual rights here are patently absurd).


----------



## Go Beavs

For those interested... the DIRECTV app for iPad has been updated again in the app store.

New version 1.3.7

What's new in this version: Stability

Looks fine so far...


----------



## Laxguy

Go Beavs said:


> For those interested... the DIRECTV app for iPad has been updated again in the app store.
> 
> New version 1.3.7
> 
> What's new in this version: Stability
> 
> Looks fine so far...


Sure does!

Updated nicely, too, just like it's supposed to....


----------



## cypherx

Ha. Whats new is always "stability". Yeah right... It's a muse for something else ;-)

No other app in the app store has as frequent updates due to "stability" issues as much as DirecTV. Maybe they shouldn't release an app until all these so-called 'fixes' are all done. 1.3.5 has no issues, there's only 1 reason I can think of a reason for 1.3.6, then that same day 1.3.7... And this isn't the thread where I can talk about that.


----------



## dennisj00

cypherx said:


> No other app in the app store has as frequent updates due to "stability" issues as much as DirecTV.


I've had some apps update 2 or 3 times a week since IOS 5 came out.

Some people complain about not getting updates, some people complain about getting one.

Edit: Between our two iPads, one had 11 updates and the other had 8 this morning. Even Netflix and Skype listed 'Stability . . .'


----------



## dualsub2006

"cypherx" said:


> can think of a reason for 1.3.6, then that same day 1.3.7...


I'm fairly certain that I got 1.3.6 late Monday night or very early Tuesday morning. Either way, I had 1.3.6 and I updated my iPad once yesterday. You may have gotten both versions in the same day but that doesn't mean both were pushed the same day.

And I think there may have been some issues with 1.3.6 loading playlists as it took a very long time to load after that update. 1.3.7 seems to have fixed that for me. Also, the guide wasn't properly loading for me. Every time I scrolled the guide it paused to load the new section. Previous to 1.3.6 and now in 1.3.7, my guide data loads in the background and scrolling is fairly smooth again.

Or, they're just out to get you. I'm not really sure.


----------



## cypherx

On 1.3.5 I don't see any issues.

As confirmed on other apple forums, 1.3.6 and 1.3.7 have an ulterior motive (and you know what I mean).

My HR24 is on 0x58b and the playlist doesn't take _that _long to load.

If 1.3.6 was truly that bad and 1.3.7 had to come out right after, why didn't they just wait for 1.3.7? All these updates are a nuisance to everyone. A major bugfix or a new feature I can see, but back to back updates just because -- well.... I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Laxguy

dualsub2006 said:


> Or, they're just out to get you. I'm not really sure.


Heh. As Dennis points out, they're damned if they do, damned if they don't!

I "missed" the .6 version. The new version seems just fine.


----------



## Laxguy

cypherx said:


> On 1.3.5 I don't see any issues.
> 
> As confirmed on other apple forums, 1.3.6 and 1.3.7 have an ulterior motive (and you know what I mean).
> 
> My HR24 is on 0x58b and the playlist doesn't take _that _long to load.
> 
> If 1.3.6 was truly that bad and 1.3.7 had to come out right after, why didn't they just wait for 1.3.7? All these updates are a nuisance to everyone. A major bugfix or a new feature I can see, but back to back updates just because -- well.... I'll leave it at that.


No, I don't know what you mean by ulterior motive. What?? Visibility?

For me, updates aren't even close to a nuisance. And one isn't forced to do them.


----------



## dennisj00

I'd ask for a refund and not use the program if I were that dissatisfied with updates!

But you didn't pay anything for it, did you?


----------



## cypherx

Laxguy said:


> No, I don't know what you mean by ulterior motive. What?? Visibility?
> 
> For me, updates aren't even close to a nuisance. And one isn't forced to do them.


Ulterior motive is to patch the patch required on my type of ipad that is necessary to get the application to run. Can't really get into it any more than that (thread title prohibits it).

Eventually the app will all but 'crash' with a message saying that an application update is mandatory. This is inconvenient for *all *types of ipad owners (ipads out of the box, or ipads that "been around town" if you know what I mean). It's not doing that YET- but I can bet money on it that it will shortly. This is a nuisance.

I remember when 1.3.5 was mandatory at one point when I had 1.3.4. I tried at a firewall level block this upgrade check communication, but all that did was hang the app. If they are going to release updates, don't make them mandatory so frequently. So far ::knocks on wood:: 1.3.5 still works.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Let's not go there. We have another thread for that kind of discussion.


----------



## dualsub2006

"cypherx" said:


> All these updates are a nuisance to everyone.


D*'s motives for the updates aside, I so not find iOS App updates to be a nuisance, so your use of "everyone" is inaccurate.


----------



## dualsub2006

"Laxguy" said:


> And one isn't forced to do them.


Actually, one of the updates was required. If you didn't update, no iPad app for you.


----------



## cypherx

Well no updates, forced or unforced will be submitted between Dec 22 and 29.

Here's what I got to my developer acct.

iTunes Connect will be temporarily shut down from Thursday, December 22 to Thursday, December 29 for the winter holidays. 
During this shutdown, the following functionality will be unavailable: 
•	Access to iTunes Connect 
•	The delivery of any apps or updates 
Additionally, the following will be delayed: 
•	Releases scheduled to appear on the App Store for the first time 
•	Pricing changes scheduled through the interval pricing system in iTunes Connect 
We strongly recommend that you do not schedule pricing changes through the interval pricing system in iTunes Connect that would take effect from December 22 through December 29. Pricing changes scheduled to take effect during this date range will not be reflected in the App Store and the app will become unavailable for purchase. 
We also recommend that you do not schedule any apps to go live during the shutdown. Releases scheduled with a sales start date between these dates will not go live until after the shutdown. 
Regards, 
The App Store team


----------



## KenW

The iPad app is not working for me today. It prompts for my password then gives a Error pop-up.


----------



## dennisj00

It's working here, but just noticed the 'Updating Currently Watching' just spins when the DVR is in standby. Eventually the spinner goes away but the text stays.


----------



## KenW

KenW said:


> The iPad app is not working for me today. It prompts for my password then gives a Error pop-up.


I minimized the app, and when I brought it up, it connected. I shut it down and tried again, but I see the same issue. Again when I minimize it, I'm able to connect. Maybe the DTV site is having Authorization issues. I'll check again later in the day.


----------



## dennisj00

Could be a Guide Data problem, but what I'm searching for is in the Guide. 12/27 Belk Bowl, NC State on ESPN.

When searching for 'Belk Bowl':

No results on iPad app. DVR Search Finds the title, but no returns for show data. But the game is in both the DVR and iPad guide.


----------



## looter

"dennisj00" said:


> Could be a Guide Data problem, but what I'm searching for is in the Guide. 12/27 Belk Bowl, NC State on ESPN.
> 
> When searching for 'Belk Bowl':
> 
> No results on iPad app. DVR Search Finds the title, but no returns for show data. But the game is in both the DVR and iPad guide.


I've found iPad search as well as search from DIRECTV hardware (HR22-100, etc.) to be poor especially trying to find sports.


----------



## dennisj00

That game is (and was last week) listed in the Sports section for 12/27, but the search on iPad or a DVR still doesn't return any information.


----------



## looter

dennisj00 said:


> That game is (and was last week) listed in the Sports section for 12/27, but the search on iPad or a DVR still doesn't return any information.


DIRECTVs search blows and I've reported it to them before. But it has been bad, especially for sports, for years. I'm not expecting that to change.


----------



## Laxguy

looter said:


> DIRECTVs search blows and I've reported it to them before. But it has been bad, especially for sports, for years. I'm not expecting that to change.


I believe complaints @ Tribune would be more to the point. I don't think direcTV has any input on the tags attached to programming. I don't _know_ this, so someone please correct if wrong.


----------



## mobandit

Just got an iPad2...love the app...only two main issues:

My H24-200 will not allow me to set the External Device setting to allow. Just "bonks." [EDIT]Fixed this issue as well, operator error![/EDIT]

My HR24-100 doesn't show up, at all...[EDIT]This issue is fixed, just had to authorize it in the External Device menu.[/EDIT]


----------



## mrdobolina

DirecTV app for iPad rules! I just got my wife an iPad2 for Christmas and I insisted that I be able to install and play around with that app. We both love it. She was watching something on TV yesterday and I was able to watch the NBA game on TNT via the iPad. It saw all 3 of our DVRs off the bat, and I even scheduled some series links and movies on remote DVRs. We have one DVR that we dedicate to movies, the other 2 to series. It has been a pain to remember to record movies that I saw on the living room guide in the bedroom. Now I just go to the app! 

Of course, the only things missing at this point are the ability to see the series that are set up on the other DVRs and the ability to play recordings on any DVR via the iPad. I would bet those are in the works. At least the "play DVR recordings via iPad" should be...it seems like such a natural ability for the app to have.


----------



## Laxguy

mrdobolina said:


> DirecTV app for iPad rules! I just got my wife an iPad2 for Christmas and I insisted that I be able to install and play around with that app. We both love it. She was watching something on TV yesterday and I was able to watch the NBA game on TNT via the iPad. It saw all 3 of our DVRs off the bat, and I even scheduled some series links and movies on remote DVRs. We have one DVR that we dedicate to movies, the other 2 to series. It has been a pain to remember to record movies that I saw on the living room guide in the bedroom. Now I just go to the app!
> 
> Of course, the only things missing at this point are the ability to see the series that are set up on the other DVRs and the ability to play recordings on any DVR via the iPad. I would bet those are in the works. At least the "play DVR recordings via iPad" should be...it seems like such a natural ability for the app to have.[/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations! I you on Whole House set up, -and via DECA or ethernet?


----------



## mrdobolina

Yeah, we're on whole home via DECA. WCCK installed. Although I took the network down yesterday to attempt installing a new Wireless N router (unsuccessfully) and forgot to turn the WCCK back on after reinstalling the old router. Hopefully my wife doesn't try using the app today. She probably won't - she discovered pinterest this weekend and hasn't taken her eyes off of that.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Is there a way to quote a post and send it as a PM to them?

Thanks


----------



## Laxguy

TheRatPatrol said:


> Is there a way to quote a post and send it as a PM to them?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, hit PM to the left, and then type in the name of the intended recipient. (Which I just did to PM you.)


----------



## poppo

mrdobolina said:


> Of course, the only things missing at this point are the ability to see the series that are set up on the other DVRs and the ability to play recordings on any DVR via the iPad. I would bet those are in the works. At least the "play DVR recordings via iPad" should be...it seems like such a natural ability for the app to have.


Don't hold you breath on being able to watch recordings. That is what the nomad is for. Transcoding needs to take place, and neither the DVR or iPad can do it on the fly.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"Laxguy" said:


> Yes, hit PM to the left, and then type in the name of the intended recipient. (Which I just did to PM you.)


I don't see PM on the left.


----------



## Laxguy

TheRatPatrol said:


> I don't see PM on the left.


Here's what it looks like on my browser (Chrome onna Mac)
It's the little gray box, just below your user number.


----------



## dennisj00

It would be nice to delete individual search entries in the list instead of having to clear all.


----------



## aa_aa

Just a quick question.

I constantly get "Our system is currently unavailable. Please try again later" when trying to access the streaming portion of the ipad app. All other functions are working correctly. I have removed the program and reinstalled, rebooted the ipad etc and still can not get it to work. My ipad2 is running ios 5.0.1.

Does the receiver have to have access to the internet or just my home network for this to work?

Any ideas?


----------



## Laxguy

aa_aa said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> I constantly get "Our system is currently unavailable. Please try again later" when trying to access the streaming portion of the ipad app. All other functions are working correctly. I have removed the program and reinstalled, rebooted the ipad etc and still can not get it to work. My ipad2 is running ios 5.0.1.
> 
> Does the receiver have to have access to the internet or just my home network for this to work?
> 
> Any ideas?


Your home LAN....which needs to have a good internet connection, as it's all streamed from afar. So you need both operational. I've not seen that message before, so can't tell much beyond this.


----------



## mrdobolina

"poppo" said:


> Don't hold you breath on being able to watch recordings. That is what the nomad is for. Transcoding needs to take place, and neither the DVR or iPad can do it on the fly.


Really? What DIRECTV2PC? I've used that on my laptop at home before and it seems to work. I know from other threads that it's glitchy but seeing how everything else receiver related (remote functions, list by rec, etc) works so well I would think they could figure it out. Besides I thought nomad was more about watching your recordings outside of your home network?


----------



## dpeters11

A new version is out, looks to be stability improvements only.


----------



## Go Beavs

dpeters11 said:


> A new version is out, looks to be stability improvements only.


Yup...



> Version 1.3.9
> -Stability Updates
> -Live Streaming Updates


and probably a dose of UTH too.


----------



## dpeters11

That's the second one. The one earlier was 1.3.7.


----------



## Rtm

Apparently they still don't see a feature over a year old fit to include in their app. Multitasking so I must wait for it to connect them change to the screen and update currently watching. It should just check to login like once a day and just auto open to the way it last ways and immediately update currently watching.


----------



## mjwagner

Rtm said:


> Apparently they still don't see a feature over a year old fit to include in their app. Multitasking so I must wait for it to connect them change to the screen and update currently watching. It should just check to login like once a day and just auto open to the way it last ways and immediately update currently watching.


Many of us have been asking for that since day 1. I suspect it is a shortcoming of their use case design.


----------



## inkahauts

"mjwagner" said:


> Many of us have been asking for that since day 1. I suspect it is a shortcoming of their use case design.


It's an iOS problem. If they can figure out a workaround, I am sure we will see it someday. They have made some progress. I no longer have to wait for the play list to reload every single time I start the app. It cahces it now for some length of time.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yeah unfortunately iOS uses a very liberal definition of the word "multitasking" and it's not really compatible with an app that needs to maintain a constant real-time connection to the STB. Obviously there are ways around it, GPS apps find a way, but at least speaking for my GPS app it uses a lot of power running in the background and never stops until you force-quit.


----------



## sriggins

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah unfortunately iOS uses a very liberal definition of the word "multitasking" and it's not really compatible with an app that needs to maintain a constant real-time connection to the STB. Obviously there are ways around it, GPS apps find a way, but at least speaking for my GPS app it uses a lot of power running in the background and never stops until you force-quit.


GPS apps can run in the background due to Apple allowing them to run in the background. Effectively, the developer asks, Apple says ok, and then it is limited to certain APIs, such as the location manager sending updates to the app.

Battery drain is due to the GPS setting highest accuracy in the location manager.

Other applications can run for up to 10 minutes in the background, usually to complete networking tasks such as uploading a video.

Other than that, applications are suspended when put into the background. They get a chance to save application state, etc. Applications in the background may be quit by the OS for memory purposes, but they stay in the application tray (double tap home button) as a recent applications list.


----------



## jamsys

Hope this is the right forum...

iPad 2, latest app, (2) HR 24 and (1) HR34

(1) Whenever I hit playlist the program bombs and goes back to the app list
(2) I have AM21's and dont see the local feeds
(3) When a program is set to record with a extended interval, it doesnt work

Whew...


----------



## KenW

jamsys said:


> Hope this is the right forum...
> 
> iPad 2, latest app, (2) HR 24 and (1) HR34
> 
> (1) Whenever I hit playlist the program bombs and goes back to the app list
> (2) I have AM21's and dont see the local feeds
> (3) When a program is set to record with a extended interval, it doesnt work
> 
> Whew...


1) Did you check the settings on the receivers to see if it's enabled for access? 
2) No you won't be able to record from locals. 
3) How long is extended? I've done 2.5 hrs fine, but 6 hrs didn't work for me either.


----------



## jamsys

All receivers are enabled for access etc.... It just bombs out??


----------



## Laxguy

jamsys said:


> All receivers are enabled for access etc.... It just bombs out??


Can you give a bit more detail as to how it bombs? And welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## jamsys

Laxguy said:


> Can you give a bit more detail as to how it bombs? And welcome to DBSTalk!


I can do everything in the app as expected... The second I hot the playlist button, the app goes poof and I end up at the app list . Reinstalled etc.... Same thing

Scott


----------



## Laxguy

jamsys said:


> I can do everything in the app as expected... The second I hot the playlist button, the app goes poof and I end up at the app list . Reinstalled etc.... Same thing
> Scott


Only two things I can think of: REboot your router. If no joy, set each DVR to a fixed IP. The ones I use are within range of the router, but ten places above what gets used in my household.


----------



## Go Beavs

jamsys said:


> I can do everything in the app as expected... The second I hot the playlist button, the app goes poof and I end up at the app list . Reinstalled etc.... Same thing
> 
> Scott


Just to add to *Laxguy*'s thoughts here... Have you tried rebooting your iPad? That's cured some really goofy stuff for me at times.


----------



## jamsys

Go Beavs said:


> Just to add to *Laxguy*'s thoughts here... Have you tried rebooting your iPad? That's cured some really goofy stuff for me at times.


Every other function on the app works except playlist... All are static Ip. So damm weird!


----------



## Go Beavs

So, you can see all of your receivers and the remote control function works too? Have you tried rebooting (the iPad) yet?


----------



## sriggins

Are you on a Mac? If so, you can sync your iPad with iTunes, then open /Applications/Console.app. On the left, click Show Log List (if it is not showing) and open Files->~/Library/Logs then CrashReporter, then MobileDevice, then your iPad name. You should see some log files for the directv app. If you can copy one of them (they might be large), I might be able to point out something going on.

As an iOS Developer, I've sometimes found it best to just delete the app and download it again. This deletes the data associated with the app, including preferences and other caches, data files, etc, that the app may have created. If one of these has had bad data written to it (like via a bug) and then the code that read that data isn't guarded properly, things can blow up. The crash logs may point out a clue (and then we can report it to DTV)


----------



## KenW

How about Parental Controls? Do you have them set on the receiver, iPad, or App?


----------



## Hey_Hey

The iPad App crashes for me about 50% of the time when I refresh the playlist. The App just disappears and I'm back to the iPad home screen. Usually when I restart the app the playlist comes up okay, but once in awhile it crashes then as well, then I need to restart again. Most of the time when I refresh it crashes, but once in awhile it works. 

I have 4 DVRs but the iPad app is set to only show the playlist for 3 of them. When the app crashes I always see it adding green checkmarks for 2 of the 3 DVRs and then there is the little spinning circle by the 1st DVR, which either turns to a green checkmark and all is good or the app disappears. The 1st DVR is the one with the largest playlist and is an HR24. The other two selected DVRs are an R22 and an HR20. The HR24 is usually the currently being watched one. 

Happens with both an iPad 1 and an iPad 2. I have rebooted the iPads, and I have deleted and reinstalled the App. No effect on the behavior.


----------



## inkahauts

"Hey_Hey" said:


> The iPad App crashes for me about 50% of the time when I refresh the playlist. The App just disappears and I'm back to the iPad home screen. Usually when I restart the app the playlist comes up okay, but once in awhile it crashes then as well, then I need to restart again. Most of the time when I refresh it crashes, but once in awhile it works.
> 
> I have 4 DVRs but the iPad app is set to only show the playlist for 3 of them. When the app crashes I always see it adding green checkmarks for 2 of the 3 DVRs and then there is the little spinning circle by the 1st DVR, which either turns to a green checkmark and all is good or the app disappears. The 1st DVR is the one with the largest playlist and is an HR24. The other two selected DVRs are an R22 and an HR20. The HR24 is usually the currently being watched one.
> 
> Happens with both an iPad 1 and an iPad 2. I have rebooted the iPads, and I have deleted and reinstalled the App. No effect on the behavior.


How many modules do you have set up? I had a ton and was having that problem, so I tried pairing it down to about ten modules, and I don't have the issue hardly ever anymore. Maybe once every three or four weeks at most.


----------



## inkahauts

"KenW" said:


> How about Parental Controls? Do you have them set on the receiver, iPad, or App?


iPad. You always set pc on the unit that you are viewing, not the server.


----------



## Hey_Hey

inkahauts said:


> How many modules do you have set up? I had a ton and was having that problem, so I tried pairing it down to about ten modules, and I don't have the issue hardly ever anymore. Maybe once every three or four weeks at most.


Umm... not exactly sure what a "module" is, so probably not many. I'm using the iPad app pretty much straight out of the box, haven't really customized it much. I use it mostly to see a unified playlist for 3 of the 4 DVRs. 4th DVR has kids shows on it, so I like seeing the playlist of just the other 3 DVRs.


----------



## dennisj00

Not sure where the sports data is sourced, but tonight's NC State vs. UNC game isn't listed even though both are 'MY Teams'. Everything in the sports 'On Later' are labelled as 'NCAA BB Top 25' and include games like 'Charleston vs Furman' . . . 

hardly top 25 from either.


----------



## mjwagner

Search results are generally not reliable unfortunately. I think the data source is that "Peggy" guy from the credit card ads... ?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I noticed the logos for the.76ers & Sabres are wrong. They are also wrong on TV Apps


----------



## dennisj00

The Charlotte vs. Dayton NCAA basketball game is listed in Sports for tonight at 7pm.

Unfortunately, the logo for UNC-Charlotte is for the Charlotte Bobcats (NBA).


----------



## Laxguy

mjwagner said:


> Search results are generally not reliable unfortunately. I think the data source is that "Peggy" guy from the credit card ads... ?


Hah! He is also the go-to guy at the Tribune when problems are noted....


----------



## The Merg

*Issue: Missing Items in PlayList*
Opened up the app and went to view the PlayList and noticed that it did not look right. I sorted it alphabetically and noticed that at least 2 shows were missing. Both of the shows are from the same DVR. I haven't noticed any other shows missing yet. I did double-check the Filter and it is set to display everything. When viewing the PlayList on the TV, all shows are displayed without issue.

Anyone else seeing this issue?

- Merg


----------



## KenW

The Merg said:


> *Issue: Missing Items in PlayList*
> Opened up the app and went to view the PlayList and noticed that it did not look right. I sorted it alphabetically and noticed that at least 2 shows were missing. Both of the shows are from the same DVR. I haven't noticed any other shows missing yet. I did double-check the Filter and it is set to display everything. When viewing the PlayList on the TV, all shows are displayed without issue.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this issue?
> 
> - Merg


Were they over the air or PPV? Nomad doesn't show programs you can't watch.


----------



## trh

KenW said:


> Were they over the air or PPV? Nomad doesn't show programs you can't watch.


I'm not sure he is talking about the Nomad application.


----------



## The Merg

Well, this is in the iPad app and not in Nomad. Also, these are recordings that I made via satellite of network shows (Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice).

- Merg


----------



## KenW

The Merg said:


> Well, this is in the iPad app and not in Nomad. Also, these are recordings that I made via satellite of network shows (Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice).
> 
> - Merg


So they were missing from the List on your iPad? I don't think I've ever checked the List against the programs on my DVR. I have had times when it wouldn't connect at all.


----------



## The Merg

"KenW" said:


> So they were missing from the List on your iPad? I don't think I've ever checked the List against the programs on my DVR. I have had times when it wouldn't connect at all.


Probably would not have noticed myself except that I has the app up and my wife asked me to put on Grey's for her, but it wasn't there.

- Merg


----------



## aquatic

it seems the auto power down of the receivers is affecting the iPad app--it won't/can't wake up the receivers. 

I get up in the AM and often kick on the iPad and watch some morning shows. Lately it's just been "Can't get configuration" or can't login, or I get through but the lists won't populate. Soon as I turn on the real TV and kickstart the receiver (HR24) the iPad app fires right up and life is back to normal. 

I LIKE the power down idea, but the app has to be able to wake up the receiver. For now, I guess I'll turn off the Green feature and see what that does.


----------



## dennisj00

ACC Tournament going on today - Sunday. Nothing in Sports with NCAA BB selected.


----------



## looter

Yeah, it is hard to believe how bad the search is and how long it has been so bad.


----------



## mjwagner

"dennisj00" said:


> ACC Tournament going on today - Sunday. Nothing in Sports with NCAA BB selected.


The sports tab has been pretty much broken/useless since day 1.


----------



## dennisj00

It's pretty handy and generally accurate for the sports I follow. Great for finding the channel that the game is going to be on or checking scores while watching something else.


----------



## Laxguy

mjwagner said:


> The sports tab has been pretty much broken/useless since day 1.


I'd try resetting the teams you follow, perhaps eliminating all those in which you have no interest.


----------



## Rexal

Hope I can get some suggestions here, or at least get pointed on the right direction. For the past few weeks, when I try to log into the iPad app I get an error message, "Unable to retrieve configuration". I have an HR-24 connected to a Cisco DPC3825 via a coaxial CCK. It sometimes will work for a few minutes, maybe a couple of hours, but that's been very rare. I've tried the basics, like resetting the router, resetting the DVR, restoring network defaults on the DVR and reconnecting, uninstalling the app and so on. The iPad and the DVR are on the same network. I've played a little with the router configuration, but I really have no clue what I'd be trying to change, so I decided to get a little help from the group before I really mess something up. I've also noticed in this time I have an error code 3 on TV apps, and I can not access the TV apps web site, gives a message about not being able to find the server. I can double check that if someone thinks it relates. Any suggestions?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Rexal said:


> Hope I can get some suggestions here, or at least get pointed on the right direction. For the past few weeks, when I try to log into the iPad app I get an error message, "Unable to retrieve configuration". I have an HR-24 connected to a Cisco DPC3825 via a coaxial CCK. It sometimes will work for a few minutes, maybe a couple of hours, but that's been very rare. I've tried the basics, like resetting the router, resetting the DVR, restoring network defaults on the DVR and reconnecting, uninstalling the app and so on. The iPad and the DVR are on the same network. I've played a little with the router configuration, but I really have no clue what I'd be trying to change, so I decided to get a little help from the group before I really mess something up. I've also noticed in this time I have an error code 3 on TV apps, and I can not access the TV apps web site, gives a message about not being able to find the server. I can double check that if someone thinks it relates. Any suggestions?


Who is your ISP?

Can you change your DNS setings to OpenDNS or Google ? 
DNS Server: 8.8.8.8


----------



## mjwagner

Laxguy said:


> I'd try resetting the teams you follow, perhaps eliminating all those in which you have no interest.


No it is not a settings or user problem. Yes, it does work for some sports. It does not work for others. I have reported this as a bug from day one and it still has not been fixed. It is one of those areas they clearly aren't real concerned about fixing, much like the humorously oxymoronically named Smart Search.


----------



## Rexal

I got home from work about 20 minutes ago. I tried to app and it was a no go. Just as I was about to reply to Earl, I gave it another go, just for fun, and it's up. Let's see how long it lasts! TV Apps is up as well. Fingers crossed...

EDIT: Well, it lasted 10 minutes. Everything's down again. Frustrating!
My ISP is Midcontinent Communications, either I'm not smart enough to configure the DNS settings, or I just can't use them since I lost internet this morning when I tried changing those settings.

EDIT: OK I don't know what I did wrong yesterday when trying to change over to the 8.8.8.8, but I'm all connected now, and the app is running, along with TV apps and everything else. Been running for about 20 minutes now, so lets see if I can jinx myself again.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Was just at a friends who has the TiVo app, his has a TODO list. Are we ever going to see one in the D* app?


----------



## Rexal

The whole day went by and everything is still running like a charm. Thanks again Earl! Looks like I need to find something else to stress me out between 1 and 3 AM :lol:


----------



## tonyd79

Oddity with NCAA tournament today. Sports listings show channels for future games but current ones say no channel available.


----------



## tonyd79

"tonyd79" said:


> Oddity with NCAA tournament today. Sports listings show channels for future games but current ones say no channel available.


And now it is working.


----------



## Vinny

Is there any thought to enhancing the *iPad* *app* to include a more informative guide and DVR information?

In my opinion the *iPad* *app* functionality should include a DVR button and more informative guide which:


*Lists upcoming recordings.*
*Displays the "Record Icon" on the guide if in fact the program is or will be recorded.*


----------



## inkahauts

"Vinny" said:


> Is there any thought to enhancing the iPad app to include a more informative guide and DVR information?
> 
> In my opinion the iPad app functionality should include a DVR button and more informative guide which:
> 
> [*]Lists upcoming recordings.
> [*]Displays the "Record Icon" on the guide if in fact the program is or will be recorded.


I'd love to see record icons from any and all dvrs show in the guide n the iPad app regardless of what dvr it is set to be recorded on....

By the way, isn't this an old thread and in need of being replaced since we are n 1.5 now?


----------

